# People with Fibro sought for clinical trial of investigational medication



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure:*People with Fibromyalgia sought for a clinical trial "using an investigational medication"*[Lovelace Scientific Resources' website ishttp://www.lsrtrials.com/index.aspx ]http://www.cfids.org/community/bulletin-board.aspFibromyalgiaHave you been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia? Lovelace Scientific Resources islooking for volunteers to participate in a research study using aninvestigational medication for the treatment of Fibromyalgia. If you havebeen diagnosed with Fibromayalgi and are 18yrs to 70 years of age you mayqualify to participate in this study. Compensation for travel is provided toqualified participants. For more information, please call LSR in Sante Fe,New Mexico at 505-982-0601.


----------

